# Another Spitfire takes to the air!



## Violator (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a Mk IXe and looks to have quite a history. This one is owned by John Sessions' Historic Flight Foundation in Everett, WA—right across the runway from Paul Allen's Flying Heritage Collection. I'm assuming they'll fly this fairly frequently come next spring and summer, just as they do their Bearcat, Tigercat, B-25D and P-51B! 8)

Blog Historic Flight


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice! Always good to see another warbird back in the air.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Nice! Always good to see another warbird back in the air.



...where it belongs. 
Couldn't agree more w. Thorlifter, btw. 
I think it's wonderful that so many people and museums, foundations and all work so hard and long and spend so much money on getting planes, cars, motorcycles and all working again, in order to show 'em to the rest of the world - and maybe get the kids to learn more, and give the rest of us the joy of seeing for example that Spitfire back in the air.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool, it's nice to see another warbird still airworthy.


----------

